# How to set default crop aspect ratio?



## tal (Apr 21, 2009)

My book is 11x14, thus i rarely need to croper any other size.
Trying to figure out a way so that when i push R for crop, I automatically am set for 11x14 crops. searched the help, google, no luck.

thanks guys


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think that there is a way. I think people have tried in the past but it can't be set as an import preset, although someone else may know of a way


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 21, 2009)

Old trick easily forgotten... For your first image make your custom 11 x 14 crop. For subsequent images, if still in crop mode just press S. If out of crop mode, then R and S.

Alternatively, you can crop the first one then select all in the filmstrip, click "Sync..." at lower right, "Check None" button, put check mark in "Crop" check box and click "Synchronize" button.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Apr 21, 2009)

I was thinking that tal wanted an import preset.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 21, 2009)

I myself tought the same after reading your post but double checked he wrote _when I press R_. We all do misreads at times


----------



## MartyGrivjack (Apr 22, 2009)

*Synced Image Cropping Bug*

Has anyone had images where synced crops revert back to the original aspect ratio when you adjust the image? This is terribly frustrating as it renders the syncing of a crop ineffective.  I've reported this bug directly to Adobe a couple of times with no response. 

To replicate this bug, crop an image. Sync the crop to a second image. Attempt to re-size the synced crop on the second image by laterally moving a corner anchor. The crop bug causes the image to revert back to as shot. It happens to me 9'-95% of the time. 

I am a wedding photographer and physically cropping hundreds of images because the sync doesn't work is a PITA factor 1'.

Any clues? (I'm new to this forum, so if there's an answer buried in the logs I apologize...)


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Marty!

First check that you do not have "Auto Sync" engaged bottom of the right panel in Develop. If you see "Auto Sync" then Ctrl-Click on it to reset to normal "Sync" and see if that happens again.


----------



## MartyGrivjack (Apr 22, 2009)

Denis - Thanks for responding. Auto Sync is not on.


----------



## MartyGrivjack (Apr 22, 2009)

One more thing, and this has been an elusive clue: This bug* only* shows up in the synced image if you select an aspect ratio on the master image, resize the image and then sync it.  The synced image will revert to the as-shot aspect ratio upon adjustment of a corner anchor. Try it. I can replicate it on every machine using LR, either Mac or PC. 

However: if you crop the master image to a preset aspect ratio and then sync _that_ crop (with no other adjustment such as rotation or smallerizing) the synced crop image is adjustable with no negative artifacts. 

I have been using and instructing on LR since the beta versions, and this is the only bad habit I've found with this awesome photo-asset management system.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 22, 2009)

I just posted on another thread where you asked the same question -- this is a known bug.  It has been reported, and will presumably be fixed in an upcoming release.

There are other ways of triggering it too; it doesn't have to be a sync.


----------



## MartyGrivjack (Apr 22, 2009)

*Synced Image Cropping Bug*

Mark - Thank you for the information. Now I can relay that to my class attendees.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 23, 2009)

MartyGrivjack said:


> The synced image will revert to the as-shot aspect ratio upon adjustment of a corner anchor.



FWIW, if you avoid the corners and use the sides to adjust it instead (with the lock on, obviously), it keeps the ratio you've selected.


----------



## Jerry Fenner (May 25, 2009)

Changing the thread slightly, is it possible to add a preset crop ratio - I frequently use 8x6 and it gets tiresome adding that to every new catalogue.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 25, 2009)

You could make yourself a 'template' catalog Jerry - set up a blank catalog with all of the catalog-specific preferences you like, and then duplicate it whenever you need a new catalog.


----------



## Jerry Fenner (May 25, 2009)

Thanks, Victoria .... and what are we doing, both working on a Bank Holiday afternoon!!??


----------

